# Honda Oil alert unit circuit diagram



## Etonam (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi everyone.I'd like to have the Honda 
Oil alert Unit Circuit diagram.If this was 
the object of a previous post,plse direct me to 
there.Otherwise,I will really appreciate someone 
sending me the diagram.Looking 4ward to it.
Many thanks in advance,Etonam.


----------

